# Good Thai Massage near Marina/JBR?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

We just moved to the Marina - behind JBR and looking for a good massage. Some of the salons offer massages but they seem pricey and I keep finding poor feedback online. We are looking for a recommendation for a good massage parlour run by Thais is possible. 

thks 

Ianthy


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

I've been using Body & Mind which is in Al Barsha which have been pretty good. The wife uses them also as they have separate male/famale sections. It's across the road from the ecorp hotel.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there anywhere a man can get a massage from a women? Before you ask I am not interested in extras I simply feel more comfortable with a female masseuse!


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel the same as you on that respect. You have the option of man or woman at this place and they also do loyalty cards so your 10th one is free.

And before anyone asks.... I'm not on commission


----------

